

A homeless man learned to code and became famous; one year later, he stopped - agonzalezro
http://uk.businessinsider.com/leo-the-homeless-coder-2015-2015-4

======
kleer001
Poverty is crippling, not just in the lack of money, but in the severe amount
of time that it takes just to get the basics of food, shelter, and safety.
Reminds me of Mazlow's pyramid. There's no time for coding if you're hustling
all day to get a bed or a meal. And there's even less time to leapfrog from
coding to business.

~~~
agonzalezro
Completely agree. When you are completely down is more difficult to keep the
wheel moving than when it has some inertia.

------
paulhauggis
Many homeless people are like this. They choose to live this way because they
don't have to deal with the responsibilities of life.

~~~
agonzalezro
I can not believe that people decide to live that way, but you can be right
though.

Perhaps the rewards coming of development were not as quick as doing a dirty
job for X hours to get Y dollars?

~~~
Zuider
People don't decide to remain homeless based on a rational cost/benefit
analysis. It seems to be more of a case of such people being trapped within
their psychological limits. This is what happened to Leo, the homeless man in
question. From the article:

"When Business Insider caught up with Leo months after the successful launch
of his self-made and self-coded app, Leo was still homeless. It seemed he
didn't want access to the money that was available to him, which was being
held in McConlogue's account. It was too overwhelming."

~~~
spacemanmatt
Maybe being homeless isn't something you just bounce back from when there's
money. Poverty is violence.

------
segmondy
You can't eat fame or pay rent with fame.

